# Maxime Lopez



## ralf (26 Aprile 2017)

Nome completo: Maxime Baila López
Data di nascita: 04/dic/1997	
Luogo di nascita: Marsiglia	
Età: 19
Altezza: 1,67 m
Nazionalità: Francia
Posizione: Trequartista - Mezzala
Piede: Destro
Squadra attuale: Olympique Marsiglia

Centrocampista dell’Olympique Marsiglia classe 1997, perno del centrocampo della nazionale francese Under 20. In Francia per fisico e tecnica è stato paragonato a Samir Nasri. Maxime Lopez è un giocatore brevilineo che possiede tecnica, dinamicità e visione di gioco. In questa stagione ha realizzato 1 goal e 7 assists.


----------



## ralf (26 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Chrissonero (1 Maggio 2017)

Questo ragazzino è già idolo nel Vélodrome, per certi versi un piccolo Verratti.. avevo sentito che lo voleva il Barca ma la nuova proprietà del Marsiglia lo dichiaro incedibile.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Maggio 2017)

L'ho visto contro il Digione, non è che mi abbia fatto chissà quale impressione. Una gara mediocre la sua.


----------



## ralf (3 Maggio 2017)




----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Marzo 2019)

si sta confermando su altissimi livelli questa stagione, di gran lunga il migliore dell' OM. Un grande talento a livello di palleggio e tecnica. A noi farebbe comodissimo uno del genere a centrocampo e i costi non dovrebbero essere elevatissimi.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Marzo 2019)

Mai visto e mai sentito. Ho intraletto Maxime qualcosa è il mio cervello ha pensato fosse una qualche nuova donnina famosa. Immaginate la mia delusione quando ho visto la foto al primo post... non si scherza con i sentimenti... 

Sul giocatore... sarà forte ma il video che avete postato non mi dice niente di niente.


----------

